# Eli bloodline info



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

I've recently come into contact with a good dogman who answered a lot of my questions pertaining to the eli line. If anyone has any good information from personal experience or literature...I'm open to being educated... if not the journey continues


----------

